# Dell Axim X30-booting up



## gone2thedogs (Dec 17, 2005)

I purchased a used Dell Axim x30. It won't boot up. I know the battery is good, I used it in another unit. When I first tried to turn it on--nothing. Then I plugged in the cable connection to the desktop PC. The light just stays amber when I try to turn it on. When I power by cable & take the battery out the amber light flashes, put the battery back in, and light goes to a constant amber. If I unplug the cable conection the amber power light flashes, plug it back in & it goes to a constant Amber. Any suggestions?
Doggies


----------



## gone2thedogs (Dec 17, 2005)

After leaving the unit plugged in & with the battery in for apx. 12 hours, it flashes 1/2 amber & 1/2 green.


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

The memory failed to be recognized, try pushing the reset button while powering up.


----------

